# José Bové



## Sydney Bristow (23 Juin 2003)

Je trouve honteux la façon dont José Bové a été arrété ce matin...
On a l'impression qu'ils allaient arrété un truand!
C'est vraiment n'importe quoi:voilà un type qui défend la bonne nourriture et les appellations d'origine contrôlé,et on l'arrête ,comme un bandit!
Honteux!

syd


----------



## melaure (23 Juin 2003)

Mais non, ils avaient un besoin urgent de trouver quelqu'un pour arracher les mauvaises herbes dans la prison ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * Je trouve honteux la façon dont José Bové a été arrété ce matin...
> On a l'impression qu'ils allaient arrété un truand!
> *


Bof ! Au fond de lui, il doit être satisfait ... c'est excellent pour son image et son avenir !
Sincèrement, connaissant l'homme, je crois qu'il aurait été déçu si ça se passait autrement !!!
A vrai dire, je me méfie un peu de ces "héros" un peu trop médiatiques !


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> A vrai dire, je me méfie un peu de ces "héros" un peu trop médiatiques !
> 
> ...



Moi aussi je me méfie de toi...


----------



## melaure (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bof ! Au fond de lui, il doit être satisfait ... c'est excellent pour son image et son avenir !
> Sincèrement, connaissant l'homme, je crois qu'il aurait été déçu si ça se passait autrement !!!
> A vrai dire, je me méfie un peu de ces "héros" un peu trop médiatiques !
> ...



Exactement ! Dominique Perben a très bien expliqué au JT que José Bové avait droit à un conciliation car il avait moins de 12 mois de prison. Il aurait même pu avoir une liberté surveillée. Mais il a refusé tous les rendez-vous et la conciliation. Il voulait absolument faire un coup médiatique !

Il a ce qu'il voulait en fait ! Passer pour un martyr. Perso je ne suis pas dupe


----------



## Yip (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> A vrai dire, je me méfie un peu de ces "héros" un peu trop médiatiques !
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi je me méfie de ce "zéro" médiatique...

il est un peu trop caricatural pour être honnête. C'est parce-qu'il sait faire ce qui plaît aux médias (ce qui est bon pour leur audience) qu'ils le plaignent. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de honteux à venir arrêter quelqu'un qui doit faire de la prison à 6 heures du mat', ce n'est pas le premier dans ce cas.

Bové est un manipulateur, ne tombez pas dans ses pièges et gardez l'esprit critique vis à vis de lui, comme pour les médias ou nos gouvernants.


----------



## cham (23 Juin 2003)

Un obscurantiste à l'ombre c'est plutôt rigolo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est vraiment n'importe quoi:voilà un type qui défend la bonne nourriture et les appellations d'origine contrôlé,et on l'arrête ,comme un bandit!
> Honteux!*


Si c'est tout ce que tu as retenu, c'est un peu simpliste. (Cf. les autres posts)


----------



## krystof (23 Juin 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est parce-qu'il sait faire ce qui plaît aux médias (ce qui est bon pour leur audience) qu'ils le plaignent.  *



C'est le seul moyen qu'il a trouvé pour se faire entendre.
Ça lutte ne date pas d'hier. Les médias ne s'interessent à lui que depuis peu. Il ne sait pas faire ce qui plaît aux médias, il l'a appris pour se faire entendre. Par exemple, en détruisant le  *chantier*  d'un Macdo, chose lourde de symbole qui nous parle plus que la simple destruction d'un champ d'OGM, dont tout le monde se fiche. L'inverse aurait été beaucoup moins médiatique. Si ses actions consistent à alerter l'opinion publique sur ce que l'on risque, je pense qu'il fait bien.


----------



## Laurent_G (23 Juin 2003)

Même si c'est bon pour son image, ça n'arrange ne rien celle de la police et de ce gouvernement...

Je suis dégoûté par la tournure des évênments où chacun fait plaisir à son camp... on est bien loin de la justice et plus près des jeux du cirque de Rome...

Du pain et des jeux, voilà ce qui va nous rester quand l'ultra capitalisme aura finit son oeuvre...

Pour ce qui est de José Bové en particulier, il doit aller en prison ,c'est normal il a été condamné.
Par contre rien n'interdit à la police et à ceux qui la dirigent de faire preuve d'intelligence.... je sais police et intelligence dans la même phrase c'est choquant mais ils doivent bien avoir des neurones aussi...

Je pense que  ceas actions désordonnées de chaque camp fait du mal dans l'esprit de gens comme moi, je peux comprendre les buts de chacun mais surtout pas les méthodes...
La violence est le dernier refuge de l'incompétence ... tout ça quoi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Laurent_G a dit:
			
		

> *
> Par contre rien n'interdit à la police et à ceux qui la dirigent de faire preuve d'intelligence.... je sais police et intelligence dans la même phrase c'est choquant mais ils doivent bien avoir des neurones aussi...
> *


De toutes manières, meme s'ils y avaient été avec doigté, calme et intelligence, José Bové se serait quand meme arrangé pour que ça se termine en scandale et en pugilat ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce n'est pas en fracassant à grands coups médiatiques les enseignes de quelques malheureux franchisés terrorisés et incapables de se défendre qu'il fera grandir sa "cause" - pour autant qu'il en ait eu une !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je déteste les "grandes gueules" qui utilisent les armes qu'elles dénoncent, et ce, qu'elles soient de n'importe quel coté !!!


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je déteste les "grandes gueules" qui utilisent les armes qu'elles dénoncent, et ce, qu'elles soient de n'importe quel coté !!!
> 
> ...



C'est sur qu'une lettre en recommandé avec accusé de reception c'est bien suffisant pour se faire entendre...


----------



## krystof (23 Juin 2003)

Ne pas oublier la mention "s'il vous plaît, excusez moi de vous déranger".


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

Surtout pas de vague, ça dérange le bourgeois !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
C'est sur qu'une lettre en recommandé avec accusé de reception c'est bien suffisant pour se faire entendre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
"A vaincre sans périls, on triomphe sans gloire" ... ...
Perso, je ne vois aucun "périls", et conséquemment aucune "gloire" dans ce qu'il entreprend - le jour ou il ira démolir à mains nues la façade de l'ambassade US et qu'il en prendra plein la gueule pour pas cher, je serai pret à réviser mon jugement... pas avant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous aurez évidemment compris que José Bové ne fait pas partie de "mes" héros de la révolution !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...une grande gueule narcissique affublé d'un populisme affligeant et dangereux...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Surtout pas de vague, ça dérange le bourgeois !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...le bourgeois !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais nous en sommes tous, des petits bourgeois à tapoter derrière nos petits Macs et à refaire le monde dans le Bar ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans le cas contraire, et ben, on serait ailleurs, et certainement dans des endroits d'ou il serait très difficile de poster à cause du bruit des kalachnikov !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est vrai que risquer de recevoir un Big Mac dans la gueule, ça c'est du courage !!!


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> "A vaincre sans périls, on triomphe sans gloire" ... ...
> Perso, je ne vois aucun "périls", et conséquemment aucune "gloire" dans ce qu'il entreprend - le jour ou il ira démolir à mains nues la façade de l'ambassade US et qu'il en prendra plein la gueule pour pas cher, je serai pret à réviser mon jugement... pas avant !
> 
> ...



Se faire démonter la tronche par le service d'ordre de l'ambassade ? Tu veux des martyrs ? C'est ça ta vision de la révolution ? Un brin romantique c't'histoire...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Et puis, c'est lui faire trop d'honneur que d'en discuter ici ... et en plus on s'énerve !!! J'arrete !


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

c'est tendance l'hélicoptère* surtout pour les mariages à las Vegas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Tati dans Jour de Fête, v'la une manière de prononcer et de mimer hélicoptère !


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...le bourgeois !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ça on l'avait bien compris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Et arrête de mettre des smileys rouge de partout, on dirait jéromemac devant un PC !!


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

en passant et c'est tout ce que je dirais : "conciliation" et "combat" sont antinomiques... on parle plutot d'armistice non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Et arrête de mettre des smileys rouge de partout, on dirait jéromemac devant un PC !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrffff !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est vrai en plus ! Preuve qu'on peut etre con à tout age !!!


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * Je trouve honteux la façon dont José Bové a été arrété ce matin...
> On a l'impression qu'ils allaient arrété un truand!
> C'est vraiment n'importe quoi:voilà un type qui défend la bonne nourriture et les appellations d'origine contrôlé,et on l'arrête ,comme un bandit!
> Honteux!
> syd   *




On a ainsi, selon toi, le droit en France de faire n'importe quoi?
Un homme qui detruit le gagne pain d'une dizaine d'autre (le Mc Do) ou encore un champs entier ??
Et il doit etre libre?
Pas pour moi, désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je suis contre ça... Et je le
concidére comme un truand
Etrange que tu n'es pas placé une bombe au siége de Microsoft  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...

Son histoire


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> On a ainsi, selon toi, le droit en France de faire n'importe quoi?
> ...



Ce n'est pas le premier qui se baladerait tranquille au soleil les mains dans les poches... Et puis, je ne crois pas qu'il ait voulu s'enfuir, au contraire, il insiste pour la faire sa peine. On peut dire qu'il assume ses actes, non ?


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Etrange que tu n'es pas placé une bombe au siége de Microsoft
> 
> ...



Elle est corse Syd ?!


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

tiens, j'avais jamais pensé à Bill Gates sur le siège... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





chagregel, arrête de con*c*idérer José, tu me *s*idères !!


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Ce n'est pas le premier qui se baladerait tranquille au soleil les mains dans les poches...* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est peut-être pour cela qu'il espère une grâce *présidentielle*...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais c'est vrai que risquer de recevoir un Big Mac dans la gueule, ça c'est du courage !!!
> 
> 
> ...



et un Big Lebowski tout rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , un !


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Mais c'est vrai que risquer de recevoir un Big Mac dans la gueule, ça c'est du courage !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais non, les vitres électriques de ton RAV4 remontent assez vite pour t'éviter ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai pas de vitres électriques alors j'évite les McDo, on ne sait jamais !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Ce n'est pas le premier qui se baladerait tranquille au soleil les mains dans les poches... Et puis, je ne crois pas qu'il ait voulu s'enfuir, au contraire, il insiste pour la faire sa peine. On peut dire qu'il assume ses actes, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Bien obligé qu'il assume s'il veut encore exister au sens médiatique du terme ! S'il s'enfuit ... on n'en parle plus après 24 heures et il retourne dans le néant qu'il n'aurait jamais du quitter !
Pour moi, il est issu de la Star Ac' du syndicalisme et du corporatisme ... tant qu'il fait vendre, on le garde, après, on le jette ! Alors, son intéret est de continuer à faire vendre le plus longtemps possible...
José Bové est un Kleenex ... rien de plus !
ps pour Tanplan : j'ai pas mis de smileys rouges !!!


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2003)

Histoire de mettre un peu d'huile sur le feu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 un site à voir  ici 

PS. Je ne me situerai pas trop dans le débat, les simplifications dans n'importe quelle direction ayant toujours eu tendance (trop, sans doute) à me donner des boutons bien que je reconnaisse l'intérêt, parfois, des simplifications, j'ai toujours beaucoup de mal à m'y résoudre.

Suis-je assez peu clair ?


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> Suis-je assez peu clair ?
> 
> 
> ...



euh... j'ai presque failli comprendre...


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *chagregel, arrête de concidérer José, tu me sidères !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Suis-je assez peu clair ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non, on arrive encore à te comprendre.


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Suis-je assez peu clair ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon neurone a eu du mal...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * tiens, j'avais jamais pensé à Bill Gates sur le siège...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Papier bitte...



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> José Bové est un Kleenex ... rien de plus ! *




Le pauvre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Issu de la classe ouvrière, Père militant au parti communiste (l'ancien, le vrai ... pas l'ersatz qui existe actuellement et qui se déculotte comme une vieille p...), "ancien combattant" ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) des manifs anti-guerre du vietnam et de mai '68, j'ai souvent cotoyé des gens qui se qualifiaient "d'anarchistes" (parce qu'il est de bon ton d'etre un anarchiste voyez vous - c'est plus gratifiant que d'etre taxé de bourgeois !) - résultat, je ne peux plus les piffer, ces faux-culs qui utilisent toutes les ficelles du système, ces hypocrites qui gueulent à l'anarchie et qui, une fois rentrés chez eux, se connectent sur leur PC Banking pour faire l'état de leurs placements, qui, comme beaucoup d'entre nous travaillent et vivent à crédit pour subsister, nourrir leur famille et payer les traites de leurs voitures...
Actuellement, un "anarchiste" un "vrai" ne plus exister : il est mort-né !!!
Qu'on le veuille ou non, nous sommes tous des "bourgeois" plus ou moins embourgeoisés ! C'est si difficile à admettre que ça ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bové, un anarchiste ! mon c... ouais !!!


----------



## Fulvio (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pour moi, il est issu de la Star Ac' du syndicalisme et du corporatisme ... tant qu'il fait vendre, on le garde, après, on le jette ! Alors, son intéret est de continuer à faire vendre le plus longtemps possible...
> José Bové est un Kleenex ... rien de plus !
> *



Faudrait savoir... C'est les médias qui se servent de lui, ou c'est lui qui se sert des médias.

En attendant, c'est pas les paysans de la Confédération Paysanne qui brûlent des pneus devant les préfectures quand on menace leurs subventions qui mettent hors-course les paysans des pays en voie de développement ; c'est pas ceux de la confédération paysanne qui saccage impunément un ministère ; En revanche, c'est ceux de la confé qui réflechissent le plus à une agriculture de développement durable, avec moins de pesticide dans les nappes phréatiques et moins d'hormones dans les viandes.
Accusé Bové de corporatisme, qui a une vision du monde qui va bien au-delà de l'agriculture, c'est une erreur. Le corporatisme semble plus être l'oeuvre de la FNSEA.

A côté de ça, je dis pas que le bonhomme est hors de reproche, mais, c'est mon avis perso, j'irais pas lui reprocher d'être radical dans ses méthodes.


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

mon banquier serait content si j'étais vraiment un bourgeois...


----------



## Fulvio (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Issu de la classe ouvrière, Père militant au parti communiste (l'ancien, le vrai ... pas l'ersatz qui existe actuellement et qui se déculotte comme une vieille p...), "ancien combattant" (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Par contre, là, je te rejoins, cher TheBig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * mon banquier serait content si j'étais vraiment un bourgeois...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Perso, je connais des "bourgeois" qui vivent avec le minimex (l'équivalent des "smicards" en France) ... ils n'ont pas les attributs extérieurs du bourgeois, mais ils le sont dans leur tete ... ce sont les pires !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Longtemps, je n'ai pas voulu admettre que j'étais un bourgeois, un vrai, un nanti - le gars qui travaille pour que sa famille puisse vivre le mieux possible, qui va à Auchan le week end faire ses petites courses avec sa Toyote RAV 4 (je reve d'un Landcruiser, mais c'est au-dessus de mes moyens), qui aménage sa petite maison pour qu'il y fasse bon vivre, qui paie des études à ses gosses et qui part une fois sur deux en vacances pour faire comme tout le monde et en profiter avant de crever,
qui fait un peu de charité autour de lui parce que ça donne bonne conscience, etc... etc... j'en passe et des meilleures !
Alors, quand parfois j'ai des regrets d'avoir cette petite vie pépère au milieu de cet océan de  misère qu'est le monde, je gueule un peu, mais doucement pour ne pas faire désordre, je me remmémore ma jeunesse, du temps ou on refaisait le monde accoudé au comptoir d'un bistrot, je regarde mes macs qui rutilent sur le bureau dans le silence de la maison endormie, je vais prendre une petite bière dans le frigo gonflé à bloc, j'allume la télé pour voir défiler les cadavres de ceux qui n'ont pas eu de chance, et je me dis : "bof ! bourgeois c'est pas mal quand meme !"
Triste constat n'est-il pas ???


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

en dessous du smic on est quoi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * en dessous du smic on est quoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...un gars qui a vachement du courage à tenter de se dépatouiller dans cette situation et qui j'espère va en sortir très vite !!!


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...un gars qui a vachement du courage à tenter de se dépatouiller dans cette situation et qui j'espère va en sortir très vite !!!
> 
> 
> ...



MOUARRRRRRRRRRFFFFFFFffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff... kof... kof kof... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




espérons pour lui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh... pour moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




José Paldir !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> espérons pour lui !
> 
> 
> ...


...Allez, je te tiendrai une place au chaud chez les bourgeois, entre le bureau IKEA dernier cri, qui en jette mais auquel il manque une vis (il manque toujours une vis), et la 16/9ième Sony flambant neuve mais achetée en 12 mois (crédit gratuit)


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

t'as aussi remarqué qu'il manquait toujours une vis ??? Les salauds !! déja que c'est de la mauvaise camelote !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on ne peut pas dire que les posts de thebig vous laisse indifférent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je ne le connais que depuis peu (même si je me suis tapé la liste de tous ces posts depuis le début 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais quand ce n'est pas de la déconne (ah bon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 çà existe çà un post de Thebig pas drôle ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ses quelques mots vous dérange vous titille là où çà fait mal parce que ce monument parle _vrai_. un homme d'expérience ? oui peut-être.

En tout cas on l'aime ce thebig. Je dis "on" mais je veux dire "je" en fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : et pour rester dans le sujet : c'est quand que je serais un bourgeois papa ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Pour plus d'infos attendre demain et voir le thread des illusions perdues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

PS 2 : çà devient un leitmotiv de poster une référence à la fin de mes posts !!


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

_disciple du frj style !_





 hein ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est n'importe quoi !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faites gaffe aux séche-cheveux dans ce cas !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * disciple du frj style !
> 
> 
> 
> ...














alors on ouvre les yeux ?


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ne passe pas ma vie sur macgé !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> PS : et pour rester dans le sujet : c'est quand que je serais un bourgeois papa ?
> 
> 
> ...


Quand, le matin, en te levant, tu te regarderas dans un miroir, l'air crevé, que tu auras 20 minutes au maximum pour te doucher, te sustenter et partir au taf, que tu ne verras pas ta femme et tes gosses avant tard le soir, et encore, juste pour leur dire bonne nuit, que tu toucheras avec sensualité le cuir de ta caisse avant de l'encombrer avec tes achats du samedi matin, que tu regarderas tous les jours, et avec inquiétude, les factures délicatement déposées dans ta boite aux lettres (encastrée si possible la boite aux lettres), que tu t'endormiras devant la télé le dimanche après-midi parce que le lendemain c'est lundi et qu'il faut bien récupérer, que tu seras invité par des gens bien sous tous rapports, mais uniquement le samedi soir de 19 à 21 heures, que tu jugeras "c'est mon choix" moins débile qu'il n'y parait à première vue, que tu te diras, en regardant ton ainé : "et merde, c'est 17 ou 18 ans qu'il a celui-là ?", que tu participeras à des "marches parrainées" en faveur des déshérités du coin le sac à dos rempli de redbulls au cas où tu viendrais à flancher en cours de route, que tu allumeras ton Mac avec délectation en soupirant : "le G5 c'est pour quand ???", que tu fouleras l'herbe soyeuse de ta pelouse en pensant : "il aurait pu la couper plus courte Ahmed !", que tu posteras sur MacGé pour retrouver un peu de ta jeunesse perdue et faire comme si t'étais encore un supermec superenforme supersympa et tout et tout...

Alors là, tu seras un bourgeois mon fils !!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Quand, le matin, en te levant, tu te regarderas dans un miroir, l'air crevé, que tu auras 20 minutes au maximum pour te doucher, te sustenter et partir au taf, que tu ne verras pas ta femme et tes gosses avant tard le soir, et encore, juste pour leur dire bonne nuit, que tu toucheras avec sensualité le cuir de ta caisse avant de l'encombrer avec tes achats du samedi matin, que tu regarderas tous les jours, et avec inquiétude, les factures délicatement déposées dans ta boite aux lettres (encastrée si possible la boite aux lettres), que tu t'endormiras devant la télé le dimanche après-midi parce que le lendemain c'est lundi et qu'il faut bien récupérer, que tu seras invité par des gens bien sous tous rapports, mais uniquement le samedi soir de 19 à 21 heures, que tu jugeras "c'est mon choix" moins débile qu'il n'y parait à première vue, que tu te diras, en regardant ton ainé : "et merde, c'est 17 ou 18 ans qu'il a celui-là ?", que tu participeras à des "marches parrainées" en faveur des déshérités du coin le sac à dos rempli de redbulls au cas où tu viendrais à flancher en cours de route, que tu allumeras ton Mac avec délectation en soupirant : "le G5 c'est pour quand ???", que tu fouleras l'herbe soyeuse de ta pelouse en pensant : "il aurait pu la couper plus courte Ahmed !", que tu posteras sur MacGé pour retrouver un peu de ta jeunesse perdue et faire comme si t'étais encore un supermec superenforme supersympa et tout et tout...
> 
> Alors là, tu seras un bourgeois mon fils !!!!!
> ...




















C'est bizarre il y a des signes qui me font penser que je suis sur le chemin de l'embourgoisement (comme la boite aux lettres encastrées et surtout les factures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## krystof (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * que tu fouleras l'herbe soyeuse de ta pelouse en pensant : "il aurait pu la couper plus courte Ahmed !" *



Moi, c'est Nicolas, mon jardinier.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> un homme d'expérience ? oui peut-être.
> *


L'expérience, c'est comme un rétroviseur : ça te permet de zieuter ce qui se passe par derrière, mais pas de t'empaffer dans le mur qui est devant et que t'as pas vu parce que justement tu regardais en arrière... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...à utiliser avec parcimonie et prudence donc !!!


----------



## Fulvio (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Quand, le matin, en te levant, tu te regarderas dans un miroir, l'air crevé, que tu auras 20 minutes au maximum pour te doucher, te sustenter et partir au taf, que tu ne verras pas ta femme et tes gosses avant tard le soir, et encore, juste pour leur dire bonne nuit, que tu toucheras avec sensualité le cuir de ta caisse avant de l'encombrer avec tes achats du samedi matin, que tu regarderas tous les jours, et avec inquiétude, les factures délicatement déposées dans ta boite aux lettres (encastrée si possible la boite aux lettres), que tu t'endormiras devant la télé le dimanche après-midi parce que le lendemain c'est lundi et qu'il faut bien récupérer, que tu seras invité par des gens bien sous tous rapports, mais uniquement le samedi soir de 19 à 21 heures, que tu jugeras "c'est mon choix" moins débile qu'il n'y parait à première vue, que tu te diras, en regardant ton ainé : "et merde, c'est 17 ou 18 ans qu'il a celui-là ?", que tu participeras à des "marches parrainées" en faveur des déshérités du coin le sac à dos rempli de redbulls au cas où tu viendrais à flancher en cours de route, que tu allumeras ton Mac avec délectation en soupirant : "le G5 c'est pour quand ???", que tu fouleras l'herbe soyeuse de ta pelouse en pensant : "il aurait pu la couper plus courte Ahmed !", que tu posteras sur MacGé pour retrouver un peu de ta jeunesse perdue et faire comme si t'étais encore un supermec superenforme supersympa et tout et tout...
> 
> Alors là, tu seras un bourgeois mon fils !!!!!
> ...



C'est bien ce que je craignais... A 25 piges, je suis déjà bourgeois... (pas papa, certes, mais déjà bourgeois)

Remarquez, je m'en doutais : qqpart en Chine, Tchang est en train de monter un gadget avec des puces électroniques que je vais acheté (peut-être y aura-t-il une pomme dessus...). Qqpart en Roumanie, le petit Nicolaï coud une chemise de marque sur laquelle je vais craquer pendant les soldes. Qqpart en Arabie Saoudite, Mouloud respire les vapeurs toxiques d'un puits de pétrole qui d'où surgira l'essence de ma Ford Fiesta. A l'echelle du monde occidentale, je suis pas bourgeois, non, mais pas à plaindre non plus. Par contre, à l'echelle du monde, je suis un aristocrate...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

L'expérience, c'est un sac que tu portes toute ta vie - au début, y'a rien dedans, que de l'air - du tout facile à porter et à trimballer !
Au fur et à mesure que tu vieillis, le sac devient de plus en plus lourd, et toi, de plus en plus faible - tu peux pas le lacher parce que c'est impossible - quand le sac est devenu trop lourd et toi, trop faible, et bien tu meurs d'avoir trainé ton sac trop loin et trop longtemps ! C'est nase non ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> *
> Par contre, à l'echelle du monde, je suis un aristocrate...
> 
> 
> ...








...J'adore !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Plus prosaiquement, l'expérience c'est le mot qu'on emploie quand on veut te virer parce que t'es trop vieux : "vous comprenez, mon Cher Thebig, un homme de votre expérience au poste que vous occupez, c'est du gachis !!!" - (sous-entendu : dégage, vieux con !!!)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *L'expérience, c'est comme un rétroviseur : *





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * L'expérience, c'est un sac que tu portes toute ta vie  *



Bah alors ? 





 c'est un sac ou un rétroviseur ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bah alors ?
> 
> 
> ...


ça dépend : si je suis en phase d'optimisme, c'est un rétroviseur - si je suis en phase de pessimisme, c'est un sac !
Aujourdh'ui, c'est un sac accroché à un rétroviseur !!!


----------



## Alex666 (23 Juin 2003)

euh the big rattrape moi si je me trompe mais bourgeois ça veut pas dire "habitant du bourg" ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










juste pour revenir au sujet et dire que je m'en tape que bové se fasse arrété a 6h du mat c'est une procedure legale et qu'il le voulait tout comme la presse les flics la loi les politiques donc tout le monde est content et bové sera gracié le 14 juillet...

il a commis un delit il doit etre jugé et condamné le cas echéant normal mais:
il faudrait que la justice francaise juge Monsanto pour l'importation ILLEGALE d'OGM  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en France !!! chose a mon avis plus grave que de demonter un macdo par encore fini detre construit...


----------



## Fulvio (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour ajouter à la noirceur de ma vision des choses, j'ai juste le sentiment diffus que je verrais la lanterne s'agiter de mon vivant... J'aurai senti la révolte gronder et rien fait pour l'éviter. Je devrai alors fuire ou rendre des comptes, face à un ordre nouveau qui installera de nouvelles élites et de nouvelles misères...
Mais j'évite d'y penser...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ça dépend : si je suis en phase d'optimisme, c'est un rétroviseur - si je suis en phase de pessimisme, c'est un sac !
> Aujourdh'ui, c'est un sac accroché à un rétroviseur !!!
> 
> ...



et le rétroviseur dans le sac ? ca donne quoi prosaiquement ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> et le rétroviseur dans le sac ? ca donne quoi prosaiquement ?
> 
> 
> ...










Tidju : JAMAIS le rétroviseur dans le sac !!! Avec Tanplan et Roberto dans le coin, c'est trop risqué !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pour ajouter à la noirceur de ma vision des choses, j'ai juste le sentiment diffus que je verrais la lanterne s'agiter de mon vivant... J'aurai senti la révolte gronder et rien fait pour l'éviter. Je devrai alors fuire ou rendre des comptes, face à un ordre nouveau qui installera de nouvelles élites et de nouvelles misères...
> Mais j'évite d'y penser...  *


C'est également (et malheureusement) mon sentiment avec en plus un sentiment d'impuissance qui me taraude l'estomac comme dans ces reves ou on voit le danger arriver et qu'on est incapable de remuer ni les jambes, ni les bras !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : ni meme autre chose ... pour adoucir la noirceur de ce post !


----------



## Alex666 (23 Juin 2003)

> ps : ni meme autre chose ... pour adoucir la noirceur de ce post !


tu parles du petit doigt bien sur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evidemment, tu me connais !!!


----------



## romoan (24 Juin 2003)

bonjour, je me permets de m'attabler quelques minutes ou de soutenir le bar, c'est selon...Je suis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nouveau, j'ai, comme vous dîtes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




switché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a quelques semaines avec la baisse des prix des PB...ouai, bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il m'arrive de passer sur les forums "pourrr y fairrre ma culturrre"...EH!!!y'a pas d'âge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vos propos et analyses sur le patron de la confédération paysanne, quelqu'ils soient, sont très intéressants et vos digressions sur nos situations de nantis ,par rapport au reste du monde, pertinentes, même et surtout au second degré.

Pour la petite histoire, et pour y avoir grenouillé un peu, le monde Paysan est un beau panier de crabe où les enjeux sont sans doute aussi importants que dans la confrontation de Steeve et de Bill.Enjeux financiers : subventions, PAC et financements (le poids de la banque des patates...), enjeux de pouvoirs : FNSEA, Conf. paysanne...enjeux économiques : équipementiers, agro- aliment. et semences...La guerre des pouvoirs s'égrène du GAEC à côté de chez vous à l'Europe, en passant par les élections corporatistes locales, les élections syndicales et dans les instances de la banque des Patates...

Alors que Bové qui n'est pas Ghandi utilise les médias, soit un habile communicateur c'est bien la moindre des choses que l'ont puisse attendre de nos jours d'un leader, car je pense que le 14 juillet un autre leader saura communiqué sur sa mansuétude en usant de sa prérogative de Grâce...

Faire activer la cavalerie comme cela à été fait avec toutes les bonnes raisons : éviter la violence, refus de rencontrer le JAP...ok mais je trouve que la communication sécutaire gouvernementale n' a pas d'état d'âme et que les familles victimes des transfusions doivent être sidèrées par autant d'excès de zèle tant au niveau de la justice que des forces de l'ordre...

Pour finir beaucoup de membres de la Confé. Paysanne sont sincères dans leur combat et luttent pour une agriculture durable et équitable, et au delà pour des échanges économiques sains, et cette démarche dérange parce qu'elle va à l'encontre de la politique, agricole d'abord, des grandes baronnies de ce monde.

Rares sont les casseurs de la FNSEA qui ont été jugés avec autant de zèle mais il est vrai qu'en finale leur intér^rts interfèrent ou des accords sont aisément trouvées avec ces baronnies...

a +


----------



## JediMac (24 Juin 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *
> Son histoire *


Tu as oublié de dire que c'était son histoire vue par "Le Centre de Formation à l'Action Civique et Culturelle, selon le droit naturel et chrétien". Je ne sais pas si tu fais partie de ce centre, mais j'en ai lu un tout petit peu et SAUVE TOI VITE !!!

Extrait : _Le but du "Centre de Formation à l'Action Civique et Culturelle selon le droit naturel et chrétien" est de former des cadres capables d'agir en vue de la renaissance chrétienne de la France dans les domaines politique, social et culturel, autant dire de former des cadres capables de travailler à ce que le Christ règne de nouveau sur notre patrie._


----------



## Bilbo (24 Juin 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> *mais j'en ai lu un tout petit peu et SAUVE TOI VITE !!!*



Ah bon, tu as vu aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je n'avais pas osé faire de remarques sur le sujet puisque je fais a priori confiance à la clairvoyance des gens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ce qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille, c'est ce paragraphe que j'ai lu dans "cette" vie de José Bové :

_Comme on le voit lengagement politique du jeune Joseph Bové a commencé très tôt. Sil a été arrêté par la police vers quinze ans, cela veut dire que lendoctrinement a commencé plus tôt, vers treize ou quatorze ans, voire moins. Cest là une caractéristique des sectes marxistes et du trotskisme en particulier. On le verra plus loin. De plus on constate que le marxisme commence à lathéisme selon une formule de Marx._

Il ne manquait plus que les considérations sur l'athéisme et la chrétienté pour faire le tour du sujet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour terminer, mes positions sont plus proches de celles de _romoan_ que de celles de _thebig_ (cela dit avec tout le respect qui lui est dû 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

A+


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> * Tu as oublié de dire que c'était son histoire vue par "Le Centre de Formation à l'Action Civique et Culturelle, selon le droit naturel et chrétien". Je ne sais pas si tu fais partie de ce centre, mais j'en ai lu un tout petit peu et SAUVE TOI VITE !!!
> 
> Extrait : Le but du "Centre de Formation à l'Action Civique et Culturelle selon le droit naturel et chrétien" est de former des cadres capables d'agir en vue de la renaissance chrétienne de la France dans les domaines politique, social et culturel, autant dire de former des cadres capables de travailler à ce que le Christ règne de nouveau sur notre patrie.
> 
> ...








Réaction particulièrement significative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plutot que de critiquer un texte, on préfère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(faute de mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) reporter l'anathème sur le rédacteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

De deux choses l'une: ce qui est écrit dans ce texte à propos de J. B. est inexact, et dans ce cas relève pour le moins de la manipulation, pour ne pas dire de la diffamation. Ce qui -jusqu'à maintenant du moins- est passible des tribunaux.

L'autre: faute de pouvoir démentir et/ou démontrer que ce sont des choses fausses, on essaye d'oter toute crédibilité au porteur du message, de manière à lui enlever toute consistance.

Ces méthodes n'ont rien de nouveau: de la Grèce antique à quelques dictatures contemporaines, elles ont été largement utilisées.

Ce serait insulter JediMac que de le taxer de sectarisme, de manque de possibilités d'accès à l'information (je crois avoir entendu parler de qqch comme le Web  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Reste la mauvaise foi -appellons cela l'inconscience pour rester correct- ou un certain mépris pour les capacités des lecteurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Pour maintenant parler du sujet, je suis totalement d'accord avec le sentiment de TheBig


----------



## krystof (24 Juin 2003)

romoan a dit:
			
		

> * Alors que Bové qui n'est pas Ghandi utilise les médias, soit un habile communicateur c'est bien la moindre des choses que l'ont puisse attendre de nos jours d'un leader, car je pense que le 14 juillet un autre leader saura communiqué sur sa mansuétude en usant de sa prérogative de Grâce... *



Je suis bien d'accord. Bienvenue


----------



## chagregel (24 Juin 2003)

Waouh...
Non que dale, j'ai trouvé juste le document 
et c'est vrai que je n'ai pas cité le site d'ou il provenait... méa culpa...
Par contre, si je ne fais pas partie du centre, 
je trouve quand meme cet article interressant...





P.S, je ne trouve pas dans le site l'extrait, tu as le liens?


----------



## JediMac (24 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *Ce serait insulter JediMac que de le taxer de sectarisme, de manque de possibilités d'accès à l'information (je crois avoir entendu parler de qqch comme le Web
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je te remercie de ne pas le faire, d'ailleurs tu remarqueras que je n'ai pas dit si j'étais pour ou contre Bové.



			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> Plutot que de critiquer un texte, on préfère
> 
> 
> ...


Là n'était absolument pas mon intention, mais c'est ma faute, ma très grande faute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'aurai dû être plus précis quant à mon propos.



			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *Reste la mauvaise foi -appellons cela l'inconscience pour rester correct- ou un certain mépris pour les capacités des lecteurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est encore moins ça !

Si j'ai indiqué d'où venait cet historique, c'est avant tout parce que ce sujet porte sur une personnalité ultra-médiatique. Qu'il mêle le politico-financier, les média et qu'il s'attaque à des thèmes fondamentaux. Donc, à mon sens, tout ce qui est source d'infos est surtout source de manipulations. Je crois que c'est un sujet où l'objectivité a été depuis longtemps mis aux oubliettes.
J'aurai réagit de la même manière si cet historique était proposé par le site d'Attac ou de la Conf. Paysanne. D'un coté comme de l'autre, il y a déformation des faits, plus ou moins pernicieuse, plus ou moins consciente, mais qui nécessite une multiplicité des sources et leur confrontation avant d'avancer des arguments. On n'est pas sur TFI que diable ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> * Extrait : Le but du "Centre de Formation à l'Action Civique et Culturelle selon le droit naturel et chrétien" est de former des cadres capables d'agir en vue de la renaissance chrétienne de la France dans les domaines politique, social et culturel, autant dire de former des cadres capables de travailler à ce que le Christ règne de nouveau sur notre patrie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



z'ont bien raison !! _d'ailleurs le plus rapide est encore de bruler tous les hérétiques (et les tiques aussi !!), tous les météques, les gougnottes, les pédés, les crouilles, les youpins, les nègres, tous les pédés, les rouges, les jaunes, les marrons, mon père, ma mère, mes frères et mes soeurs, wohooooooo ce serait le bonheur wohohoho wohohoho_






je rigole bien sûr !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'espère qu'ils m'en voudront pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> z'ont bien raison !! d'ailleurs le plus rapide est encore de bruler tous les hérétiques (et les tiques aussi !!), tous les météques, les gougnottes, les pédés, les crouilles, les youpins, les nègres, tous les pédés, les rouges, les jaunes, les marrons, mon père, ma mère, mes frères et mes soeurs, wohooooooo ce serait le bonheur wohohoho wohohoho
> *











 Tidju ! il ne restera plus personne pour poster ici !!!


----------



## JediMac (24 Juin 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> * Waouh...
> Non que dale, j'ai trouvé juste le document
> et c'est vrai que je n'ai pas cité le site d'ou il provenait... méa culpa...
> Par contre, si je ne fais pas partie du centre,
> ...


Je m'disais bien aussi, ça collait pas avec ton avatar... Mais on est qui on veut sur le net. Moi par exemple je ne suis pas un crapaud mais une gravure de mode, doublée d'un cerveau qui enrhume Albert et Stephen réunis.
Le lien. Et pour conclure sur ce centre, en général ce qui se présente comme étant formateur et lié à une religion, s'apparente à une secte. Mais bon, à confirmer ou infirmer...


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il ne restera plus personne pour utiliser un mac non plus !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> il ne restera plus personne pour utiliser un mac non plus !!
> 
> 
> ...








 Les connards Alèm ! T'as oublié les connards !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu ne voudrais pas quand meme que les PCistes restent seuls sur terre !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps pour Jeromemac : on dit : Merci Thebig !!!


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah bon, yen a ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> ah bon, yen a ????
> 
> 
> ...


Pas chez nous ! Mais chez les autres c'est bourré comme un oeuf !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sartre avait vraiment raison : l'enfer, c'est vraiment les autres !!!!


----------



## chagregel (24 Juin 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> *
> Le lien.   *











Ils sont fous ces gens... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai fait une bourde sur le site, mon quart de 
cerveau mono neurone a beugué, faut que je le 
passe à Os X... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je peux plus editer mon message pour effacer le lien
alors je me ratrappe aux branches, c'est une facon de concevoir 
l'histoire de J.Bové.




Super méa culpa... méga pardon aux grands de ce forum qui se reconnaitrons...


----------



## krystof (24 Juin 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *
> méga pardon aux grands de ce forum qui se reconnaitrons...
> 
> 
> ...



Merci


----------



## chagregel (24 Juin 2003)

tu devrais continuer a reflechir...
par là


----------



## JediMac (24 Juin 2003)

Morale de l'histoire : c'est pas l'habit qui fait le moine, c'est la tonsure.


----------



## romoan (24 Juin 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> * Morale de l'histoire : c'est pas l'habit qui fait le moine, c'est la tonsure.  *



Et tu sais pourquoi les moines ont des tonsures?


----------



## Fulvio (24 Juin 2003)

romoan a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et tu sais pourquoi les moines ont des tonsures?
> 
> ...



Euh, paskeu les nonnes trouvent ça trop sexy ?


----------



## chagregel (24 Juin 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> * Morale de l'histoire : c'est pas l'habit qui fait le moine, c'est la tonsure.  *


ca va etre la mode de cet été...


----------



## JediMac (24 Juin 2003)

romoan a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et tu sais pourquoi les moines ont des tonsures?
> 
> ...


Evidemment, c'est parce que pour atteindre le paradis il faut parfaitement être coordonné.
Donc tous les matins c'est séance de "je frotte mon crâne en tournant avec la main gauche et je me tape le ventre en même temps avec la main droite".
Mais ça faisait tellement de noeuds dans les cheveux, qu'on aurait dit des rastas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Du coup, le bon Abbé Kouère qui ne supportait plus que les gens du village l'appellent le Rasta Kouère, et qui trouvait surtout ses Dreadlocks trop gênantes quand il fallait attraper l'hostie sans les mains, a décider de tondre le sommet de son crâne. Geste qui est rapidement devenu rituel chez les moines.


----------



## chagregel (24 Juin 2003)

Pour en revenir au sujet,
vous pensez qu'il sera gracié le 14 juillet?


----------



## nicky (24 Juin 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> * Pour en revenir au sujet,
> vous pensez qu'il sera gracié le 14 juillet?
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mais avec du pain azyme


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah bon, tu as vu aussi ?
> 
> ...



Pareil !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant, je vous laisse finir, j'ai mes salades à arroser...


----------



## PetIrix (26 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * Je trouve honteux la façon dont José Bové a été arrété ce matin...
> On a l'impression qu'ils allaient arrété un truand!
> C'est vraiment n'importe quoi:voilà un type qui défend la bonne nourriture et les appellations d'origine contrôlé,et on l'arrête ,comme un bandit!
> Honteux!
> ...




De prime abord ça parait démesuré.
Mais ils craignaient d'avoir à affronter des manifestants.
Dans cette hypothèse, deux flics face à de rustiques agriculteurs, ça ne le fait pas trop.
Ca se comprend.
Ceci dit, que les vrais assassins dorment tranquille, ils n'iront pas les faire chier ... trop risqué.
Bové c'est victoire assurée.
C'est moins risqué d'envoyer quelqu'un bouffer les pissenlis par la racine, que de se heurter au lobi du transgénique!


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

Il est bien ce gars


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas possible: il doit parler de moi


----------



## PetIrix (26 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pas possible: il doit parler de moi
> 
> ...



Mais .. je suis un peu vieux râleur aussi, quand je veux !!

Ceci dit, que Bové se retrouve sur la paille me parait être un destin à la hauteur de ses revendications.
Plus de blé, plus d'oseille ...
Bien heureux les flics, qu'il n'ait pas tenté de les semer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Du moment qu'il ne se retrouve pas dans une cellule ... génétiquement modifiée !!!


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pas possible: il doit parler de moi
> 
> ...



Il est bien ce gars


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il est bien ce gars
> 
> ...



Non, non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est vraiment trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout rose, j'en suis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Calmez-vous, les enfants


----------



## PetIrix (26 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, non
> 
> ...



C'est vrai, ça devient trop.
On se calme, on se calme!


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est vrai, ça devient trop.
> On se calme, on se calme!
> ...



Un peu de sucre glace pour revitaliser un peu tout ça


----------



## PetIrix (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un peu de sucre glace pour revitaliser un peu tout ça
> 
> ...



Aaaahhh, ouais, j'veux bien!


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

Fais pas trop chauffer, faudrait pas qu'ça tourne caramel


----------



## PetIrix (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Fais pas trop chauffer, faudrait pas qu'ça tourne caramel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et tu te permets de dire des conneries pendant que José est en zonzon!

Mais tu ne respectes donc rien !!!


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

Je prie tous les matins en pensant à lui, et je ne mange plus de hamburgers jusqu'à sa libération.


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Je prie tous les matins en pensant à lui*



Lui au contraire n'a pas pensé qu'il aurait été pris le matin !


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Je prie tous les matins en pensant à lui, et je ne mange plus de hamburgers jusqu'à sa libération.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



parce que tu en mangeais avant ?


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> parce que tu en mangeais avant ?
> 
> ...



Pardonnez lui, il ne savait pas ce qu'il faisait !


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pardonnez lui, il ne savait pas ce qu'il faisait !
> *



Je ne savais pas ce que je mangeais. Nuance. Maintenant, grâce à José, je mets du roquefort à la place de la confiture.


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> parce que tu en mangeais avant ?
> 
> ...


C'est pas pire qu'un kebab


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
C'est pas pire qu'un kebab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]






 Oh putain, c'que c'est bon un kebab!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Largement mieux qu'un Mac Dalle !


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Demandes à ton cholestérole, tu verras bien ce qu'il en pensera...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Demandes à ton cholestérole, tu verras bien ce qu'il en pensera... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai de la chance, le mien est sourd


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi, je suis plutôt cassoulet/coq au vin/etc.
Sinon, c'est bon les hamburgers ?
J'ai jamais essayé


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi, je suis plutôt cassoulet/coq au vin/etc.
> *



C'est pas très "transportable" mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon !!


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi, je suis plutôt cassoulet/coq au vin/etc.
> Sinon, c'est bon les hamburgers ?
> ...




Faut pas faire l'hypocrite!

Je me souviens de P. Perret à nulle part ailleurs, qui crachait un burger après qu'on l'ai forcé à l'ingurgiter.
C'est nul.
Soit, le Mc Do n'est pas terrible, mais ce n'est pas à vomir non plus.

Et on peut tout autant faire un cassoulet de merde avec des produits de merde!

Et le concept du burger ne me dérange pas.
On peut en faire un truc bien si on y mettait de la qualité.
Mais le menu passerait à 100 balles ==&gt; Bôf!

Et le Cassoulet Leader Price ==&gt; Pouark !!!

===&gt; Mais c'est pas cher!

ALORS FAUT SAVOIR C'QU'ON VEUT, BORDEL!!!


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Demandes à ton cholestérole, tu verras bien ce qu'il en pensera... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Un de temps en temps, j'y demande rien, moi!

Et faut arrêter avec ça!

Faut pas fumer ça donne le cancer
Faut pas boire ça donne la cirrhose
Faut pas baiser c'est le sida
Faut pas manger gras
Faut pas manger sucré

ET MERDE!





Ca sert à rien de vivre alors.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je m'envoie tout ça, mais en quantité limitée.
C'est tout!








Grrrrr!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un de temps en temps, j'y demande rien, moi!
> 
> ...



Mais... t'as pas envie de mourir en bonne santé


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais... t'as pas envie de mourir en bonne santé
> 
> ...














Moi je veux mourir de mon vivant!
C'est tout!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Je prie tous les matins en pensant à lui, et je ne mange plus de hamburgers jusqu'à sa libération.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plus de burger quizz ?


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

Ben non, c'est chabat, demain!

Waaarrfffff !!


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Faut pas faire l'hypocrite!
> 
> Je me souviens de P. Perret à nulle part ailleurs, qui crachait un burger après qu'on l'ai forcé à l'ingurgiter.
> ...



J'ai pas dit que c'était pas bon, je crois simplement que je n'en ai jamais mangé, c'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai rien contre essayer.

Par contre, le MacDo, j'ai pas envie d'y aller, du moins en France. Je serais aux US, j'essaierai : ça fait partie de la culture du pays. Je comprends que les gens y aillent mais moi j'ai pas envie. C'est même pas un problème de qualité (je me plaignais peu de la bouffe en pension ou au resto U  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Ce qui me gêne plus, c'est l'idée, au moins initiale, de bouffer la même chose d'un pôle à l'autre : ça me déprime un brin. En plus, cet entre-deux entre resto et sandwich pique-nique, j'ai tendance à préférer l'un et l'autre.

En résumé : j'ai rien contre le hamburger mais par contre j'aime pas les macdo (même quand ils s'appellent Quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## cham (27 Juin 2003)

Bon, j'ai faim maintenant avec conneries.


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> plus de burger quizz ?
> 
> ...



Il ne tient qu'à toi d'organiser la prochaine victoire des mayo.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il ne tient qu'à toi d'organiser la prochaine victoire des mayo.
> 
> ...



j'attends que l'audio conférence d'iChat puisse fonctionner à plusieurs ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 là ca va être drole !! 

Sinon, et histoire de varier les plaisirs on pourrait aussi organiser çà sur IRC macgeneration !


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

Histoire de varier les plaisirs, on peut aussi faire gagner les ketchup.


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'ai rien contre le hamburger mais par contre j'aime pas les macdo (même quand ils s'appellent Quick
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pourtant Belge, non?


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pourtant Belge, non?
> *



Ben, oui, enfin, je crois (c'est passé par chez casino, aussi) mais moi, je suis pas belge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je préfère la bouffe lozérienne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Enfin, plutôt je préfère la bouffe qui vient de quelque part : y a déjà au moins 3 sortes de cassoulet : celui de Toulouse, de Castelnaudary ou de Carcassonne (sans parler des variantes pour les érudits de la chose), je te parle pas du nombre de bières beges  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais le menu macdo de trifouilly-les-oies, j'ai peur qu'il ressemble trop au menu du macdo de Trifouillette-les-canards.


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pourtant Belge, non?
> *



Baudouin aussi était belge... et il en est mort !!


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben, oui, enfin, je crois (c'est passé par chez casino, aussi) mais moi, je suis pas belge
> 
> ...




Je suis d'accord.
J'essai le plus possible d'être un patriote culinaire.
Mais la qualité se paye.
Je vais au McDo, mais rarement, parce que c'est devenu cher.
Mais il n'y a pas si longtemps, il n'y en avait pas beaucoup qui te proposaient un sandwich, une boisson et des frites pour moins de 30 balles.

Mais je n'y vais quasiment plus pour cause d'anti américanisme primaire.


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

sandwich boisson sur les quais de Saint-Leu pour 2.5euros. sympa, plutot bon (pour un sandwich) et vraiment pas cher !!


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * sandwich boisson sur les quais de Saint-Leu pour 2.5euros. sympa, plutot bon (pour un sandwich) et vraiment pas cher !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2.5 &amp;#8364; ?
Un Sandwich ?
Avec du pain et des trucs dedans ?
Et ben.

Avec ça sur Panam, t'as même pas un jambon beurre dans un bistrot !
Et encore le beurre c'est un coup j'étale, un autre j'enlève !


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

ouais, pis en plus, tu peux faire mettre autant de trucs qu'il y en a dans la vitrine si tu veux (dans la limite de stockage du pain !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ya un surplus pour le saumon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  et t'as même le sourire de la dame avec !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est tellement rare un sourire à Paris...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

et tiens, j'vais l'dire : vive la Kabylie !!!


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je suis d'accord.
> J'essai le plus possible d'être un patriote culinaire.
> Mais la qualité se paye.
> ...



En fait, c'est souvent l'avantage de la province, je mange à la maison, ce qui me permet de me taper ma petite sieste en prime. Et sinon, c'est vrai que je préfère un simple sandwich jambon ou au contraire un petit resto au faste-foude, ça doit aussi être une question de génération  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Patriotisme culinaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n'exagérons pas, j'ai rien contre la cuisine exotique


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En fait, c'est souvent l'avantage de la province, je mange à la maison, ce qui me permet de me taper ma petite sieste en prime.
> 
> ...



Bon, s'il n'y a que la petite sieste en prime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_bonjesors_


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2003)

Il s'en est passé pendant mes vacances ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai pas tout lu ce thread mais je voudrais juste donner mon humble avis.

José a des idées intéressantes sur le fond (le rocquefort est peut-être meilleur pour la santé que le soja transgénique). Il nous fait réfléchir sur les dérives des grandes multinationales, etc.
Mais malheureusement il n'a pas le droit de détruire le bien d'autrui (Mc Do et champs laboratoires).
C'est le moyen qu'il a trouvé pour se faire entendre, il faut qu'il assume. Et comme dans le gouvernement actuel, ils sont un peu bourrin, c'est du pain béni pour lui et pour sa cause !

Alors pour le 14 juillet, grâce ou pas grâce présidentielle ? en tout cas on va encore entendre parler de lui. Succès assuré ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vive José ! Vive la République ! Vive la France !
Tata tata ta ta ta ta ta tsouin !!!


----------



## krystof (9 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Mais malheureusement il n'a pas le droit de détruire le bien d'autrui (Mc Do et champs laboratoires).
> C'est le moyen qu'il a trouvé pour se faire entendre, il faut qu'il assume.  *



D'autres (FNSEA par exemple) ont choisis des moyens différents. Saccage complet du bureau du ministre de l'époque (Dominique Voynet), par exemple. José Bové, je le rappelle, n'a saccagé qu'un macDo en "construction", et en accord préalable avec les forces de l'ordre qui ont laissé faire, ce qui n'a jamais vraiment été précisé lors des multiples reportages diffusés à ce sujet.
A chacun sa méthode, n'empêche que les plus violents courts toujours.


----------



## Kak (9 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> José
> Mais malheureusement il n'a pas le droit de détruire le bien d'autrui (Mc Do et champs laboratoires).
> *



Je crois qu'il faut replacer les choses dans leur contexte:
José ne voulait pas détruire bêtement un laboratoire comme ça!
Le laboratoire en question allait planter le lendmain, des plants de riz transgeniques, et par là contaminer toute la région: un plant produit des semences qui se répandent dans l'air...
Quant au champ de mais: même problème: les chercheurs avaient planté leurs plants dans un environnement non contrôlé!

Au dernières nouvelles José n'est par contre la recherche tant qu'elle ne contamine son environnement induement et sans contrôle!


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> José Bové, je le rappelle, n'a saccagé qu'un macDo en "construction", et en accord préalable avec les forces de l'ordre qui ont laissé faire, ce qui n'a jamais vraiment été précisé lors des multiples reportages diffusés à ce sujet.*



Et les proprio du site, ils étaient d'accord ? Je ne pense pas. Qui a porté plainte ?
Ah oui c'est vrai, José n'a pas cassé mais "démonté" le McDo


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> D'autres (FNSEA par exemple) ont choisis des moyens différents. Saccage complet du bureau du ministre de l'époque (Dominique Voynet), par exemple. José Bové, je le rappelle, n'a saccagé qu'un macDo en "construction", et en accord préalable avec les forces de l'ordre qui ont laissé faire, ce qui n'a jamais vraiment été précisé lors des multiples reportages diffusés à ce sujet.
> A chacun sa méthode, n'empêche que les plus violents courts toujours.    *




Moi j'achète une boite de maïs, et pis je ne la mange pas.
J'écrase les grains un a un.
Ca leur apprendra.

Ahh, mais moi, quand ça me prend !!

Quoi, j'ai dit une connerie ?


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> Au dernières nouvelles José n'est par contre la recherche tant qu'elle ne contamine son environnement induement et sans contrôle!
> *



Peu importe ses actions. Le principal pour José Bové est de passer à la télé.
Les commandos du FNSEA, s'il courrent toujours, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas invité la presse pour filmer leurs méfaits.


----------



## krystof (9 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et les proprio du site, ils étaient d'accord ? Je ne pense pas. Qui a porté plainte ?
> Ah oui c'est vrai, José n'a pas cassé mais "démonté" le McDo
> ...



Pas un bureau de ministre!
Mais bon,manifestement, démonter un MacDo est plus médiatique qu'un bureau, qui plus est quand il est occupé par une femme.
En plus, on risque une peine plus élevée.


----------



## KARL40 (9 Juillet 2003)

Krystof, j'aime beaucoup ce que tu as écris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La FNSEA a toujours eu des affinités avec le gouvernement en place (son ancien président ministre de l'agriculture ...). De plus lorsque l'on s'en prend à l'Etat, le "châtiment" est toujours plus important ... sauf là !

Concernant Bové, c'est le déploiement de tant de forces de l'ordre qui m'a le plus choqué. Heureusement qu'il n'habitait pas à coté d'une rivière sinon ils auraient envoyé un sous marin


----------



## Kak (9 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Concernant Bové, c'est le déploiement de tant de forces de l'ordre qui m'a le plus choqué. Heureusement qu'il n'habitait pas à coté d'une rivière sinon ils auraient envoyé un sous marin
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Concernant Bové, c'est le déploiement de tant de forces de l'ordre qui m'a le plus choqué. Heureusement qu'il n'habitait pas à coté d'une rivière sinon ils auraient envoyé un sous marin
> 
> 
> ...



Je reconnais que c'est "petit" de la part du gouvernement d'utiliser la méthode Bové (bovin) pour arrêter José !


----------



## krystof (9 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Krystof, j'aime beaucoup ce que tu as écris
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A la prochaine, camarade.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Il s'en est passé pendant mes vacances !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Je me marre, je me bidonne, je m'esclaffe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je revois l'ineffable "José" à Brasilia, brandissant devant les foules un morceau du plus infect -en tous cas du plus industriel- des roquefort du "Société"












 MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et ça prétend donner des leçons de morale... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tant que parisien urbain je peux lui indiquer, à ce "cul terreux" (pas que le cul en l'occurence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) du roquefort digne des idées qu'il prétend défendre


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je revois l'ineffable "José" à Brasilia, brandissant devant les foules un morceau du plus infect -en tous cas du plus industriel- des roquefort du "Société"
> *



Tu crois qu'ils connaissent le roquefort "Trucmuche" les brésiliens ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand il y a la télé, il faut faire passer des symboles forts (en l'occurence des vrais fromages qui puent) !


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En tant que parisien urbain je peux lui indiquer, à ce "cul terreux" (pas que le cul en l'occurence
> 
> ...




Vas-y, annonce.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Vas-y, annonce.
> *








 no problem: "Carles"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le seul dont la levure utilisée soit produite naturellement à l'aide da pain de seigle


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Ben, je n'connais pas grand chose, mais je croyais que le Roquefort, qu'il soit société ou papillon, ou tout ce que tu veux, est ce qu'il est parce qu'affiné dans des caves favorables (humidité, température, etc ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et "Carles", connait pas!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et "Carles", connait pas! *








 demandes à ton fromager  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu m'en diras des nouvelles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_avec un verre de vieux porto..._


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, mon fromager, il est rectangulaire, il fait du froid, il a des étiquettes collées sur lui, et il ne cause pas beaucoup!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben, mon fromager, il est rectangulaire, il fait du froid, il a des étiquettes collées sur lui, et il ne cause pas beaucoup!
> *















 à proscrire absolument pour ce genre de produit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au pire, l'en sortir 45' avant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_attends un peu pour le porto_


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meuuhh, non.
Je parle des frigo de mon centre commercial.

Du fromage dans le congélo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CA VA PAS NON?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Meuuhh, non.
> *








 Je te rappelle que c'est de la brebis, le roquefort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_tu la laches, cette bouteille?_


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> tu la laches, cette bouteille?
> ...



T'es pas prêteur, c'est fou ça!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'es pas prêteur, c'est fou ça!
> *








 Comme ont connait ses saints, on les honore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_j'ai écrit: saints..._


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et quand on connait la bonne ? Pareil ?

Un jour un prof m'a dit :
Monsieur, ce n'est pas parce que votre table à dessein qu'il faut vous endormir dessus !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Un jour un prof m'a dit :
> Monsieur, ce n'est pas parce que votre table à dessein qu'il faut vous endormir dessus ! *








 Il avait bien raison, cet homme: il y a bien mieux à faire


----------



## Fulvio (10 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et quand on connait la bonne ? Pareil ?
> 
> ...



Whaou, triple jeu de mot en flip-back retourné, maximum respect. Je vois pas quel dessein se trame là-dessous, mais à part ça, pas mal


----------

